#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Ευρωκώδικες, Αθήνα-Θεσσαλονίκη-Πάτρα-Ηράκλειο, 23.11~19.12.2009

## vasiliki-cv

Tο Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδας και ο Σύλλογος Πολιτικών Μηχανικών Ελλάδας, σε συνεργασία με την Επιτροπή Ευρωκωδίκων του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ, ανέλαβαν την πρωτοβουλία να ξεκινήσουν άμεσα την εκπαιδευτική διαδικασία για τους Ευρωκώδικες. Θα πραγματοποιηθούν τέσσερα «κεντρικά» Σεμινάρια, στην Αθήνα (23-25 Νοεμβρίου), στη Θεσσαλονίκη (17-19 Δεκεμβρίου), στην Πάτρα (3-5 Δεκεμβρίου) και στο Ηράκλειο (10-12 Δεκεμβρίου). 
Το Σεμινάριο που θα γίνει  στην Αθήνα θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Ξενοδοχείο AthensImperial (Πλατεία Καραϊσκάκη, Αθήνα) στις 23-25 Νοεμβρίου 2009.
Οργάνωση: Τμήμα Επιστημονικού και Αναπτυξιακού Έργου του ΤΕΕ,
ηλεκτρονική δ/νση: amaitos@central.tee.gr, τηλέφωνα: 210 3291442 κα Λ. Μήτσα.
          Η είσοδος είναι ελεύθερη, θα κρατηθεί όμως σειρά προτεραιότητας.

----------


## Xάρης

Την επίσημη ανακοίνωση του ΤΕΕ θα την βρείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

"Tο *TEE* (Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδας) και ο *ΣΠΜΕ* (Σύλλογος Πολιτικών Μηχανικών Ελλάδας), σε συνεργασία με την *Επιτροπή Ευρωκωδίκων του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ*, ανέλαβαν την πρωτοβουλία να ξεκινήσουν άμεσα την εκπαιδευτική διαδικασία για τους Ευρωκώδικες. 

Θα πραγματοποιηθούν τέσσερα «κεντρικά» Σεμινάρια:
 
*Αθήνα 
23-25 Νοεμβρίου

**Πάτρα
3-5 Δεκεμβρίου

**Ηράκλειο
10-12 Δεκεμβρίου  

**Θεσσαλονίκη
17-19 Δεκεμβρίου
*
 Οργάνωση: Τμήμα Επιστημονικού και Αναπτυξιακού Έργου του ΤΕΕ,
ηλεκτρονική δ/νση: *amaitos@central.tee.gr*, 
τηλέφωνα: *210 3291442 κα Λ. Μήτσα*.

Η *είσοδος είναι ελεύθερη*, θα κρατηθεί όμως *σειρά προτεραιότητας*.  "

----------


## sundance

Είχατε καποια έγκυρη ενημέρωση για το πότε τελικά θα ξεκινήσουν να ισχύουν *μόνο* αυτοί?

----------


## nicolas

Εγώ πήγα μόνο στα μπετά και δεν άκουσα κάτι. Μάλλον θα το είπανε στην εισαγωγή. Λογικά Μάρτιο 2010.

----------


## majakoulas

Μόνο αν είπε κάτι ο Τάσιος στην πολύ αρχή, αλλά δεν άκουσα τίποτα και δεν ρώτησε και κανένας.
Και κάτι που πέταξε πλάγια ο Πενέλης, σε γενικότερο πνεύμα και όχι για τον χρόνο, ότι ο EC λέει αλλά ο ελεγκτής μπορεί να πει άλλα.
Γενικά κανένας δεν είπε τι θα γίνει νομοθετικά, και ούτε ξέρει θετικά, και δείχναν γενικά σαν να μην έχουν καμία σχέση και λόγο σε αυτό.

----------


## vasiliki-cv

Το έχω κι εγώ το cd αλλά δεν ξέρω (ακόμα) πως να το ανεβάσω. Όσο αφορά στην ισχύ των ευρωκωδίκων είπε νομίζω ο Τρέζος ότι υποθετικά θα ισχύουν από τον Μάρτη. Προσωπικά κατάλαβα από τον τρόπο του ότι αν και θα έπρεπε να ισχύουν από τον Μάρτη δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## nicolas

Σήμερα πήγα EC8. Σημαντικές αλλαγές γίνονται αλλά όχι χαώδεις. Δηλαδή κάποιος που δουλεύει με ΕΑΚ δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα.

1) Αλλάζει το q (Αυξάνεται).
2) Δεν υπάρχει η ρύθμιση για ελάχιστο μήκος τοιχείου 1.50μ. και 2.00μ. αντίστοιχα (αλλά ο Κόλιας είπε ότι στο εθνικό μας προσάρτημα θα παραμείνει).
3) Εισάγεται η έννοια του δευτερεύοντος δομικού στοιχείου το οποίο δεν παραλαμβάνει οριζόντια φορτία.
4) Υπάρχουν 2 κατηγορίες πλαστιμότητας (μέση και υψηλή). Δηλαδή τα στοιχεία με αυξημένες απαιτήσεις πλαστιμότητας χωρίζονται σε δύο κατηγορίες.
5) Αλλάζουν κάπως οι κατηγορίες εδάφους.
6) Εισάγεται η μη γραμμική στατική ανάλυση. (Και ρωτάω εγώ..Αφού ρε καθηγητάδες το ξέρατε εδώ και χρόνια ότι θα μπει γιατί δεν μας την διδάξατε.???)
7) Πολλές κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες. 

Αυτά περίπου θυμάμαι.. Από ότι βλέπω ανεβάστηκαν τα πρακτικά οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να το κάνω και εγώ.

----------


## Athan

Ναι! όντως πολλή πληροφορία! Σε γενικές γραμμές (όσον αφορά το beton) δεν έχουμε μεγάλες αλλαγές σε ΕΝ2 (o οποίος ασχολείται πλέον μόνο για τη περιπτωση που δεν σχεδιάζουμε αντισεισμικά) αλλά υπάρχουν κάποιες σημαντικές αλλαγές στον ΕΝ8 (τις αναφέρει και ο συνάδελφος παραπάνω).

Δεν ακουστηκε κάτι διαφορετικό από την αποκλειστική εφαρμογή τους το Μάρτιο.
Δεν υπάρχει ακόμη το ενδεχόμενο να τους αποκτήσουμε δωρεάν και έως τώρα δεν έχουν καταλήξει ούτε σε συμφωνίοα για μειωμένη τιμή. (αυτά από την εισαγωγή)

----------


## Xάρης

*Θεσσαλονίκη, 17-19 Δεκεμβρίου 2009*
Έντυπο αίτησης και το πρόγραμμα του σεμιναρίου.

----------


## Xάρης

Το οποίο έντυπο αίτησης είναι για το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ. Για τα σεμινάρια στη *Θεσσαλονίκη* δηλαδή.

----------


## Xάρης

*@terry*
Σχετικά με το βιογραφικό που σου ζήτησαν.
Έχει γίνει μια παρεξήγηση. Βιογραφικό ζητούν μόνο για όσους ενδιαφέρονται να εκπαιδευτούν για εκπαιδευτές των σεμιναρίων που θα οργανωθούν από την νέα χρονιά.

----------


## Xάρης

Επανέρχομαι με περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τα σεμινάρια στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

*Θεσσαλονίκη, Ξενοδοχείο Καψής (Μοναστηρίου18)*
*17* Δεκεμβρίου 2009*, 08:30-20:30* EC *1 - 2 - 6* 
*18* Δεκεμβρίου 2009*, 08:30-20:10* EC *5 - 7 - 8* 
*19* Δεκεμβρίου 2009*, 08:30-19:40* EC *3 - 4 - 9* 

Αναλυτικό Πρόγραμμα

Αιτήσεις

είτε στο πρωτόκολλο του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ (Λεωφόρος Μ. Αλεξάνδρου 49, ΤΚ 54643, 1ος όροφος) είτε στο fax 2310883110 είτε στο e-mail: protocol-tkm@central.tee.gr
Στις 14.12 θα γνωρίζουμε από την ιστοσελίδα του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ ποιοι επιλέχθηκαν. Η επιλογή γίνεται με σειρά προτεραιότητας.

----------



----------


## Xάρης

Μόλις έλαβα το παρακάτω eMail από το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ σχετικά με το σεμινάριο στη Θεσσαλονίκη:
"Πληροφορούμε τους ενδιαφερόμενους ότι στο σεμινάριο των Ευρωκωδίκων που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στην Θεσσαλονίκη στις 17-19/12/2009, στο ξενοδοχείο "ΚΑΨΗΣ", συμμετέχουν όλοι όσοι κατέθεσαν αίτηση. Ώρα προσέλευσης-εγγραφής των συμμετοχόντων έχει οριστεί, σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα που έχει αναρτηθεί στην ιστοσελίδα του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ"

----------


## Xάρης

Τα θετικά ήταν:
α) η συνάντηση έξι εκ των μελών του φόρουμ. Τρεις από Θεσσαλονίκη που γνωριζόμαστε και από το παρελθόν και τρεις από άλλες πόλεις που προσωπικά δεν τους είχα δει ποτέ.
β) συνάντησα συμφοιτητές που είχα να τους δω 16 χρόνια.
γ) έγιναν επαφές με τον Γιάννη Κοτσαμπασάκη, μέλος του ΣΠΜΕ (πρώτος νομίζω σε ψήφους στην Αθήνα) και προώθηση του θέματος για τη δωρεάν διανομή των ευρωκωδίκων.
δ) Τα σεμινάρια κινηματογραφήθηκαν από επαγγελματίες και θα ανέβουν, απ' ό,τι μου είπαν, στον ιστότοπο του ΤΕΕ.

----------


## Xάρης

Είναι ίσως κατά τα αμερικανικά πρότυπα δηλαδή blueprints.

----------

